# Wurfweite erhöhen



## Geier0815 (13. September 2002)

Moin, Moin,

Mal &acute;ne ganz doofe Frage: Wie kann ich beim Brandungsangeln meine Wurfweite verbessern? Ich angel eine Dega F1 Wave Surf in 4,20m mit &acute;ner Shimano Ultegra XT 10000 auf der ich 15er geflochtene mit monofil Tapertips in Keulenform drauf hab. Ich selbst bin 1,68m groß und recht kräftig. Derzeit komm ich über 125 - 130m nicht hinaus, egal ob ich &acute;nen 140g oder &acute;nen 175g Blei verwende. Ich praktiziere den Überkopfwurf mit Ablegen. Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps und Tricks für mich auf Lager, damit auch ich irgendwann einmal über 150m komm?


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (13. September 2002)

*Moin*

Garnicht Doof die Frage.

1. 3,90 m Ruten statt 4,20. Deine sind eigentlich zu Lang für Deine Körpergröße. Auch wenn Du damit klar kommst fehlt ein Stück Drehmoment.

2. Geflochtene Schlagschnur 0,25mm bis 0,30mm

3. Kenne Deine Rute jetzt nicht genau, aber sie Muß große Ringe besonders der Führungsring haben.

Mehr geht nicht.

Ansonsten nur mit Boot das Blei rausbringen.
Um noch Deinen Wurfstil, Beschleunigungsphase zu beurteilen müßte man danneben stehen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## JuergenS (13. September 2002)

Am Gerät scheint es ja nicht zu liegen, ausser das du eine füe deine Größe zu lange Rute fischt (Faustformel: Größe des Anglers x2 + 13%). Und ob du kräftig bist oder nicht spielt nicht so die Rolle. Ich kenne Angler von der Statur eines Bären die beim Brandungsangeln auswerfen als wenn ein Schwuler mit Wattebällchen schmeißt nur weil der Bewegungsablauf im Wurf bei ihnen nicht gleichmäßig und flüssig von der einen Phase in die nächste übergeht.
Vielleicht hast du die Möglichkeit mal ein Paar Würfe mit der Videokamera aufzunehmen und dann selbst mal zu schauen wo es beim Ablauf hapert oder was du verbessern kannst.


----------



## Angelheini (13. September 2002)

Zum Gerät ist ja schon alles gesagt worden, die Ruten sind wohl etwas zu lang für Dich.
Wir bekommen beim Castingtraining desöfteren Besuch durch Brandungsangler, die bei uns mittrainieren. Es ist wirklich wichtig, dass Du jemanden hast, der das Werfen gut beherrscht und mit Dir gemeinsam übt. Ansonsten gewöhnt man sich einen Wurfstil an, den man sich irgendwo abgeschaut bzw. angelesen hat und dann ist es schwierig, diesen wieder zu korrigieren.
Die eine oder andere Übungsstunde auf dem Rasen oder am Wasser ohne Köder (diese sollten auch wirklich zu Hause beleiben) bleibt Dir mit Sicherheit nicht erspart.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Mohrchen (13. September 2002)

Ich wär froh, wenn ich 130 Meter weit schmeißen würde.
Mohrchen


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. September 2002)

Je nach Montage sind 130m aber schon ein guter Wert.
Jedoch wie schon gesagt: Deine Ruten sind recht lang. Ich bin 1,90m gross und kräftig, fische aber trotzdem nur 13ft (3,96m) Ruten. Ich würde Dir auch zu ner 3,6 - 3,9m raten. Was für Schnur verwendest Du genau? Manche Bremsen teilweise recht Stark. Ich empfehle Stroft, gibt aber auch andere gute.
Der Rest ist reine Technik, also ruhig mal bei den Castern Vorbeischauen.
Für überlange Ruten empfiehlt sich übrigens ein &quot;Rückwärtswurf&quot; ähnlich dem abgelegten Wurf, aber mit dem Rücken zum Wasser, dabei kann man mehr Druck auf die Rute Bringen. (ist ursprünglich gedacht, um höhere Gewichte werfen zu können, beim Haiangeln in Afrika)
Jost Monsters
Holger


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (13. September 2002)

*moin*

Moin Holger,

den Wurfstil hatte/habe ich auch drauf konnte so mal ohne Montagen über 175 Meter erreichen, ist aber auf die Dauer sehr anstrengend da Dein Körper viel Kraft einsetzen muß.
Bei 6 bis 8 Stunden Angeln und zig Würfe ermüdet man schneller und ist hinterher wie ausgeluscht.
MArco


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. September 2002)

Jau, haut gut in den Rücken, ist aber Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. September 2002)

Moin Geier!
Vieleicht findest du hier oder auf dem rest der Seite was brauchbares.
Ich kenne den Webmaster persönlich und kann dir sagen: &quot;der Junge kennt sich aus!&quot;


----------



## Geier0815 (28. September 2002)

@ Meeresangler_Schwerin,

wirklich ein guter Tipp mit der Seite! Interessante Texte, speziell die Rekorde  :c  ,nur leider funktionieren die Videos bei mir nicht. Habe &acute;ne 5er Version vom Quicktime und auch die Plug-ins, kriege aber immer nur &acute;ne neue Seite ohne Inhalt. Auf Eigenschaften geklickt, sagt mir mein Browser: html-Dokument, Größe u.ä. keine Angabe. Geht nur mir das so??


----------



## Hummer (28. September 2002)

Bei mir funktioniert´s einwandfrei.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Manner (28. September 2002)

Moin Geier
Über die Wurfweitenverbesserung hast Du ja nun genug gehört.Aber kann es auch sein,daß Du Fische fangen möchtest?? Das Wichtigste am Dorschangeln(beim Gemeinschaftsfischen) ist die Dorsche zu finden,Entfernung der farbigen Schnur sich merken und dann wenn man Sie gefunden hat auch schnell sein.Die Fische stehen manchmal direkt vor den Füssen so das man Sie oftmals überwirft.DA die Fische nur kurzzeitig in Wurfweite kommen muss man zu der Zeit auch schnell sein und an der Angel stehen.Die 120-130m die du wirfst sind doch schon optimal,wenn das auch gegen den Wind ist dann Klappt es auch mit den Fischen.
Gruss Manner


----------



## Geier0815 (28. September 2002)

@ Manner,

das ist mir schon alles klar, schließlich hau ich ja nur eine Rute weit raus und die Andere kommt kurz. Aber auf der Ecke wo ich meistens unterwegs bin, fehlen mir zirka 20-25 m um über die Sandbank rüber zu kommen, von hartem Gegenwind ganz zu schweigen. Aber wie Du selber weißt, beißt auf der Sandbank meist nur der Kindergarten. Die Frage war also schon zweckgebunden.


----------



## Geier0815 (28. September 2002)

Fehler gefunden! Haha, man sollte Aktiv-X Steuerelemente und Plug-ins auch aktivieren!!!


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (28. September 2002)

*hmmm*

Moin Akigolfs Seite ist schon Klasse, aber vorsicht beim abgucken der Wurfarten. Ohne richtige Beratung, eventuell durch Akigolf persönlich, sollte keiner die Würfe anwenden.
Schnurbruch wäre das kleinere Übel, Rutenbruch schon das größere. Viele Wurfarten sind für Castingruten und Multis geeignet aber verlangen den Handslüblichen Brandungsruten zuviel an Leistung ab. Einfach mal in dem Castingforum die genaue Rutenart,Rolle Schnur etc. eintragen und Nachfragen ob das Material der Belastung standhalten könnte.


----------

